# 1.5 Gallon *Killie Fry Maker*



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

*GregPxC's - Divided 10gal - (56k Warning)*

Alright so after setting up my 10 Gallon HERE I decided to pull the killies out and put them into a 1.5 Gallon tank I had laying around. I know some of you may be worried about the size of the tank but rest assured they will be moving into a 5 gallon (divided 10) very shortly. Hopefully in a couple weeks actually.

Here are some pics from when they were in the 10 gallon




























Here's the female










Here is their new setup (for now)

Sorry for the flash, but I kept it because you can see the male trying really hard to get her to drop.










Here is a good one with no flash










The mating dance...










After I took the previous picture they disappeared into this cave... hmmm...










Let me know what you think! There is some anacharis in the cave area to hopefully inspire a drop.

Right now the equipment is a tetra filter for <5 gallons, a fluorescent desk lamp (just for the anacharis, or I would use the built in LEDs), and that's it. I put the heater from my nearby 10 in there every once and a while, but the water pretty well maintains a solid temp and the flow from the filter gives me plenty of oxygen.

Also, if someone could, I accidentally threw away the label and was hoping for an ID on the killies. A specific one. I know they are Gardneri but I am not sure about what else. I would like to find a lot more info about their breeding habits.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

More than enough on the internet about their breeding habits. Your other tank looked more suited to me...more laying areas. Depends on their preference.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I know I was hoping to get their full name so I can look specifically into their habits online, I wasn't asking for breeding info here.

The other tank may have been better suited but they wouldn't eat because the guppies are completely insane, they have been all over each other since I put them in here, where they wouldn't even get close in the 10.

Their 5 gallon will be much better and will have a large chunk of java fern and some nicer stones but they definitely appear to feel at home since they go in the cave together and don't come out for good chunks of time.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Your killi looks like a clown to me.
No really! ;D
https://www.azgardens.com/p-843-killifish-gardneri-clown.aspx
Gardneri Clown Killifish
Fundulopanchax gardneri nigerianus
a.k.a. Fundulo panchax gardneri, Clown Killi


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

it almost looks like a nigerianus too...

thanks for the ID, I will keep checking.

I am going to hear a hunk of the java fern off of the big plant and put it in here for the killies, hopefully they will enjoy it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Love the Killie.. I used to have some but lost them in a move. Highly recommend a sponge on that filter. With the Killie i had even when i thought i had gotten all their eggs i hadn't


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I am going to be adding sponge filters when they move into their divided 10. I plan on getting another pair for the other 5 gallon half. Hopefully they will be a little bit more rare than these two.

As of right now I am not too terribly worried about the eggs since it would just be a pain to try and get them out of that cave. In the divided ten they will more than likely have spawning mops.

Thank you though!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Well when you start breeding them let me know I'd love to get a pair or 2 .. I dont trust the buying eggs on Ebay thing. I live in Michigan and i dont see those eggs surviving a trip from Thailand to Michigan, Especially in november


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

In a divided ten would I want to put one sponge filter per half, rate for <10 gallons or one big one towards the middle?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on how you plan on dividing it i guess. If the water is going to be circulated into both sides then i guess it wouldn't really matter where you put it.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I got a pair of mouth brooding killis for the other half if you're interested in them too


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Sure why not ... where are u located by the way ? Hopefully I'll find a bigger house come this spring and I'll gt to put up my 195 Gallon


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in saint Louis, mo, in the 63129 area. That sound like it would be awesome. I don't have the space or money for a big tank.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought my 195 4 or 5 years ago for $400 .. 6 foot by 2 foot by 26 3/4 tall


Current house just doesnt have a prayer of supporting that monster. Currently being used as the home for my big snake . New house She gets her own room < so's the hope anyway>


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome setup lol, I would love to see that build. Anywho, here's an update. (includes pics of the new killi pair)

Alright so here's what I have for you today. I did a mini rescape in the 1.5 to make their cave bigger and more appealing (pics below) and I started their divided 10 gallon (pics also below). So here they are:

Pics of the newly scaped & very temporary 1.5

P.S. can you tell the difference in the tank itself? I think it's a nice change... (It's rimless and baseless now)



















The inhabitants (Male only, female is a little skittish still)



















And here is the pair for the other half of the divided ten (currently in my guppy 10)

Male:



















Female:










The divided ten as it sits:



















I will complete the left half first and put in the pair that is in the 10 gallon guppy tank, then I will do the other half. Let me know what you think. I plan on doing low tech on the killie divided tank so hopefully mosses and some low level ground cover on both sides. I plan to scape the halves differently though, mainly just for my pleasure.

On the new killie tank I have:

Standard 10 Gallon hood with fluorescent bulb (anyway to get a little more light out of this without a ton of work?)
Black Beauty Blasting Sand w/ Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil bottom layer.
Sponge Filter (I ordered two smaller ones rather than running one big one)
Divider

Need:

Heater
Plants (would DHG grow in this setup?)
Another piece of similarly sized driftwood

Any suggestions, comments, questions are welcome.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful piece of driftwood! (I'm a sucker for a sexy piece of driftwood.  )

Btw, is it new? If so you might wanna try to do something to get some of the tannins out of it first. My driftwood leaches so much tannins into the water that it's tea (or at least pee  colored. And my filter can't hold enough carbon to keep up with it. (That wood is only several months old. I have a piece that's been in water for 2 years or so, and it doesn't seem to stain the water anymore.) I've read it helps to boil it first, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

That piece of wood actually came from my LFS and has been soaking for a very long time. I did a little scrub and didn't get a whole lot of leeching at first but I'll keep an eye on it. And yes, it is a VERY nice piece and only $8 =]


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Score! Hey... here's my current favorite piece of driftwood for sale:
Driftwood asian driftwood african driftwood large driftwood
(make sure to hit "Larger Photo" to see it big! ) (and just ignore that silly price tag


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

The second pair isn't nearly as colorful but I'm betting just as much character. I have a nice piece of driftwood that i can't seem to get to stop leaching .. thing has been soaked for months on end and every time i think it might be OK it yellows my tank. I gave up on that piece of wood. My younger brother is currently using it in a 20gallon tank with some Bluegill from a local lake . Do you think a heater is really necessary ? I typically don't use one in most of my tanks since my house and the lights over the tank seem to keep it in the upper 70's almost 80


And right after i originally posted this saw inspiritid's post .... THAT IS A SWEEETT PIECE OF WOOD. lols if only i could afford to build the tank big enough to house it


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Well the bulbs aren't putting out any heat but I may not run a heater. The only thing is it's in my room and I always sleep with the fan on in my room. It gets pretty chilly.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr_Pat said:


> The second pair isn't nearly as colorful but I'm betting just as much character. I have a nice piece of driftwood that i can't seem to get to stop leaching .. thing has been soaked for months on end and every time i think it might be OK it yellows my tank. I gave up on that piece of wood. My younger brother is currently using it in a 20gallon tank with some Bluegill from a local lake . Do you think a heater is really necessary ? I typically don't use one in most of my tanks since my house and the lights over the tank seem to keep it in the upper 70's almost 80
> 
> 
> And right after i originally posted this saw inspiritid's post .... THAT IS A SWEEETT PIECE OF WOOD. lols if only i could afford to build the tank big enough to house it


The picture doesn't do them justice. The female is a lot more interesting in this pair and when the male extends his dorsal fin it's pretty incredible but I've only caught him a couple times. He may not be a bold as the other but he has a lot of color and you're certainly right about the character. At least they're always smiling =P


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I did a little planting. I took a little bit of some DHG from my 20 gallon and some java fern from 10. I have more java if you think I should add more. Let me know what you think


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

So after being told that I can't bury the roots on the java fern I decided to tie it to my driftwood so pics to follow! That's pretty much the only update.




























This is my fish room/ bedroom. Don't mind the mess. It's a little crazy after just setting up 3 tanks within a month or so.




























You can see my 10 gallon guppy tank (purposely low on water because I have killis in there and they jump and I don't have a fitted lid at this time for that tank), My new ten gallon divided below it, my 1.5 gallon currently housing another pair of killis on the stand, and my 20L acting as a pygmy cory breeder.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Can I get a mod to flip the title to "GregPxC's Divided 10 Gallon - Killie Maker (56K)" 

Here's a little update for you guys.

I finished both halves of the divided 10 gallon tank recently and put one of the pairs of killies in. Unfortunately, the male from the other pair decided it would be a good idea to check out the floor in the middle of the night... 

Anywho, here's some pics. They are pretty much planted how they always will be. I may put some java on the right, not sure ATM.

Left










Right










Some Plants



















FTS


----------

